# New work truck



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Kinda a sad day for me. My 2001 tacoma hit 395,000 miles today and inspection runs out on the first. garage told me it was $1800.00 to get new exhaust and tires to get it up to date. Anyway i just ordered the 1 in picture. I hope to get 395 out of her.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Good for you Boco ..after 395,000 miles you deserve a new truck.
Those Tacoma's are tough trucks!


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Thats a sweet truck. I have a used tundra at 230,000 and since ive owned it have fortunately only had to put about 200 bucks into it.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

It's nice having a new truck but these things are getting so damned expensive. When a vehicle payment can approach or even exceed that of a mortgage...it's time to reflect.

But...as Moore said " you deserve it "


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We dont have the Tacoma in the rest of the world (It is for the North American market only). The rest of us get the Toyota Hilux which is available with a turbo diesel engine. I think you guys get ripped off by not having that as an option, good performance and economy. My Nissan is a diesel and I cant see myself going back to a petrol (gas) engine.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

My trusty old Nissan safari 4.2 diesel is getting on, Its a 1992 with 276000 on it, I thought I would get a lot more yet but the little repair bills are adding up to a lot now, Same as repayments on another now, I didn't know what to do as I cant afford much for another one, I drove a Suzuki grand vitara 2litre turbo diesel, Man it flys, Tows my trailer like its nothing, Im really surprised how much punch the smaller Suzuki has got so I brought it.

Nice truck boco, We don't have those here either, Hilux, Nissan, mitsi, vw, greatwall are the brands here.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

gazman said:


> We dont have the Tacoma in the rest of the world (It is for the North American market only). The rest of us get the Toyota Hilux which is available with a turbo diesel engine. I think you guys get ripped off by not having that as an option, good performance and economy. My Nissan is a diesel and I cant see myself going back to a petrol (gas) engine.


I have a diesel engine, and always had one, but our goverment is making more and more taxes on diesel fuel, so soon I will be cheaper to get a petrol van... some company is already buying some...

my diesel van taxes: $2014 every year for driveing on the roads
if I got a petrol: $915 every year for driveing on the roads
( same car, different engine.. )

then I have to pay insurance and all kind of stuff... hate the goverment..


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Just wait until vehicles become so efficient that the gov has to start taxing miles driven rather than gas at the pump.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

harvv said:


> Just wait until vehicles become so efficient that the gov has to start taxing miles driven rather than gas at the pump.


To drive 2000km here costs you an extra $113 in road user charges for a diesel, The fuel cost for petrol is around $2.20 litre, Diesel is around $1.60 per litre so the tax is missing off the fuel, They play catch up and charge you RUC, Road user chargers instead.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow a Toyota with a diesel. That would be sweet. I know theres a guy here in town that has a small diesel truck . I think its a datsun but i may be wrong. Its pretty cool as he uses the grease (vegetable oil) from all the fastfood joints to fuel up. From what I gathered he actually gets decent power and great milage.:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I wish they would offer it as an option here. You can get the same power out of a much smaller diesel engine compared to gas(petrol). I think they are stupid not to offer it.

Not even an option here for the most part. Some cars, a few of the jeep brands, and of course the larger trucks. 

There are folks in Texas that go into Mexico to get their hands on a diesel Ford Ranger. Imagine, a 4-cylinder diesel truck with the power of a full size! That's why they don't do it, they want to sell their big trucks to us dumb Americans who don't know any better. Bastards! 

/rant!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I wish they would offer it as an option here. You can get the same power out of a much smaller diesel engine compared to gas(petrol). I think they are stupid not to offer it.
> 
> Not even an option here for the most part. Some cars, a few of the jeep brands, and of course the larger trucks.
> 
> ...


Really?? Wow its all 4 cylinder diesels here, all brands, 3 litre, 2.8litre 2.5litre even 2 litre turbo that I now have goes like all hell. Some 4 litre petrols in bigger Nissan patrols and hiluxs though.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, if you ask them why, it's because "Americans don't like diesel vehicles because they're loud and smelly" well they aren't anymore! Educate your market and I bet they'd sell a lot of vehicles. New diesels are quiet, more fuel efficient, less polluting, and the fuel is "cheaper" to make not to mention less volatile.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I fix my own rides:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

This is my lastest, The dam thing flys, Tows my 600kg trailer like its nothing faster than my old 4.2, 6 cylinder diesel yet this is only a 2litre turbo diesel.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Damn you Boco! Now I've got the fever!! I stopped at two lots today ..


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

diesel costs more here in N.Y.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

moore said:


> Damn you Boco! Now I've got the fever!! I stopped at two lots today ..


 Well if your gonna do it now maybe the time. 0% interest and a $3000.00 rebate is what sealed the deal. Not sure what brand your looking at but i am sure they are trying to move products. Also check out some of the new ladder racks that are out there. The one i had them throw in is pretty sweet. Basically I can have it off in on in about 2 minutes.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

fenez said:


> diesel costs more here in N.Y.


Diesel costs more to buy, but it takes less effort to produce diesel/kerosene. They make more gas so the supply keeps it cheaper. Also diesel is taxed more.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Diesel costs more to buy, but it takes less effort to produce diesel/kerosene. They make more gas so the supply keeps it cheaper. Also diesel is taxed more.


I would almost say that the production of diesel is much off from the production of gas. Think about all of the big rigs running around getting probably 5 miles to the gallon. There is a lot of machinery that runs on diesel.


----------

